# Evil Andrew's 2009 Yard / Garage Haunt Vids



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

A couple short videos from our 2009 haunt.

The first is my version of the Haunted Organist. We started off looking for an electronic organ from the 1970s that we would gut and install a mechanism to move the keys up and down. What we found was this beautiful 1895 Story & Clark reed organ. We decided it was way too cool to gut, and will work on restoring it to playing condition this winter. Maybe next year, I will play it instead of the skeleton !






Here is the yard / garage haunt


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love the organ!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that organ prop made me shiver! and that's a high complement!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great music choice for you organ. Looks great too.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Every year we make one new big prop project, and so far the organ has been the most fun.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

If you ever want to get rid of that organ I am more than happy to take it off your hands
Excellent job!


----------

